

Spacewalking Astronauts seen from Earth - t3rcio
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/12/a-spacewalk-as-seen-from-earth/

======
ugh
Which is fascinating but tells you first and foremost that the ISS is
practically in our front garden (300 km up, that’s less than one thousandths
the way to the moon).

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Just a reminder: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=946274>

------
pbhjpbhj
enhance

